# What to feed brine shrimp?



## Keri

I'm currently hatching bbs for my fish but I have nothing to feed them to keep them alive - is there anything I might have here that I can feed them? I have lots of different algae wafers, "soilent green", various fish foods - I just can't get to a bigger pet store till I can get off the coast again, which probably won't be for a while. 

I didn't know which section to put this in.


----------



## davefrombc

You can feed brine shrimp "green water" and yeast. Nutritional "brewers yeast" is best , but a little bit f dissolved baking yeast will work. You could try whizzing an alga wafer in a coffee /spice grinder to create a fine powder to dissolve in some water and feed them. I have raised brine shrimp to adulthood on green water and brewers yeast many years ago; but it is not practical to try to raise or culture them for feeding to your fish .


----------



## vicdiscus

If you want brine shrimp culture, you have to add the sponge filter; It will last longer. I use the spirulina powder feed to the baby brine shrimps or adult brine shrimps. They love to eat the spirulina.

If you are hatching baby brine shrimps are good for 2-3 days . After 3 days the shrimps are going bad.

Hope the Help.


----------



## dino

you can also buy antenna food i think thats what its called i comes in a stick and is about three dollars


----------

